# Close you own thread?



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I see that "delete thread" is an option, but can we close our own thread? I'd like to be able to close a thread in "for sale", but I still want it available to read so myself and others can see the results of the sale, etc.

What'dya think?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately closing a thread is only something admins and mods can do. 

We can close them for you, however we think the place looks much better without a bunch of locks all over the place.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Users can no longer delete threads and we do not wish to allow users to close threads either. This can lead to abuse. 

When you sell an item, simply put "SOLD" somewhere in the thread.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Uh,oh. The classic time-travel paradox.

For a thread-starter to be able to delete his initial post is analagous to a man going back in time and killing his earlier self.

_"Say, whatever happened to... ?"
"...ya know, I can't remember who we're talking about."
"...it does seem there was once a guy who...naah!"
"...wasn't he married to Susie Smith?"
"...who?"
"...couldn't have, she's never been married."
"...then, whatever happened to her kid?"
"...what kid?"_

Nick :smoking:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Nick you crack me up


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

however we think the place looks much better without a bunch of locks all over the place. 


__________________

if there is a good reason to lock well then lock. But a lock just because there MIGHT be controversy is overdoing it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When we need to lock we lock, we did it today. We are still the same great place. 

We are glad to have everyone here! :wave:


----------

